# My Daily Goal Journal (Part Deux)



## Kamelot (Apr 27, 2012)

Hey guys and gals









I was inspired by another poster who is starting a journal, so I thought I would begin one myself.

I am currently unemployed and searching for a job. I am also trying to cope with my SAD, with a bit of OCD mixed in.

I have a Japanese major/English minor, and am hoping to find a job relating to one of these degrees (maybe translation, or in any case something to do with writing).

I have gone through too many days of feeling sorry for myself over the past few months, sitting around stewing over mistakes I have made. This is not only detrimental to my well-being, but also a complete waste of time.

So: I will set three goals for myself each day, and post it to this site.

The first goal is simple: To wake up at a reasonable time. I will set my initial goal for 8:00.

The second of these goals will deal with attempting to improve my anxiety disorder, through doing something to better myself. I find that when I learn a new thing/stay productive, my self-confidence is increased which also improves my anxiety levels. I will try to keep this goal as varied as possible. There will sometimes be multiple parts to the goal.

The third goal will deal with job-hunting. As job-hunting sometimes requires social interaction, sometimes the latter two goals will go hand-in-hand.

I will try to post in here once a day, starting tonight. I will report back on how I did on my two goals for the day, and then set two goals for the following day.

This exercise is purely for my own benefit, to help me to organize my thoughts/complete my goals. I am sure there will be days that I am not able to finish all three goals, but at least this journal will keep me honest.

Please feel free to give words of encouragement/advice at any time. Also, feel free to suggest goals I can set for myself. My only request, if you are to post, is to keep things positive.


----------



## Kamelot (Apr 27, 2012)

Goals for today:

Goal 1: Wake up at 8:00

Goal 2: Only one pot of coffee max. Catch up on emails/messages. Work out. Healthy diet, no junk food. Study Japanese for at least one hour. Call an old friend who I've been putting off for a while. Create a video greeting for my friend's wedding in Singapore.

Goal 3: Get my job profile/resume up on two online forums I know of. Work on Linkedin profile. Call my uncle for job advice.


----------



## Kamelot (Apr 27, 2012)

Ok. So, for Sunday: 

Goal 1: Success

Goal 2: I did not call the friend, and did not study Japanese - Some other things got in the way. But everything else I did get done. I need to ration my time better. But things I did get done were more than a day that I have been doing usually. 

Goal 3: I only did the latter two. Calling my uncle made me nervous as heck - I have not talked to him for years, and I have a hard time talking on the phone in the first place. The call went okay though, and I got some good advice/phone experience.

With other unanticipated **** going on in the day, I started running out of time goal-wise and panicked. I think maybe I put a little too much on my plate for the first day, since I am so used to doing so little for the past few months. I also did not make a goal list for the next day (today), woke up late, and didn't do as much as I wanted. The three (count em, three!) pots of coffee I had today also strung me out like none other. 

I am disappointed in the snag, but will give it another go tomorrow. I will become stronger than this 

So, my goals for tomorrow (5/01/12):

Goal 1: Wake up at 8:00

Goal 2: Stick to one pot of coffee. Shave and shower in the morning after breakfast. Work out. Do emails/messages if any. Healthy diet. Study Japanese for an hour. Call the friend. Work on the anxiety workbook.

Goal 3: Get the job resume up on two online forums. Look up the job field my uncle talked to me about.

Nighty night everyone!


----------



## Kamelot (Apr 27, 2012)

So, today, here are the results:

Goal 1: 9:45. Dangit. Slept about an hour and a half too late.

Goal 2: I shaved and showered, but later than I wanted to. Will need to work on this. I did work out with a nice job outside, on the upside! And got some quality Japanese study in too. The only big one I missed was calling the friend - Will have to do that tomorrow.

Goal 3: I didn't do a lick of anything... I will attempt the same goal for tomorrow.

Goals for tomorrow (5/2/12): 

Goal 1: Wake up at 8:00

Goal 2: One pot of coffee (or decaf). Shave/shower early. Do email, particularly emailing a certain friend back. Study Japanese. Work on anxiety workbook. Work out. Call the dang friend already!

Goal 3: Same as yesterday.


----------



## Kamelot (Apr 27, 2012)

Took off a few more days... The weekends I ended up being out of the house most of the time, and that really threw me off.

Goal for tomorrow:

Goal 1: Wake up at 8:00

Goal 2: Practice talking off the talk of my head with a friend/family member. Practice Japanese for 1 hour.

Goal 3: Put up my resume on a job forum.


----------



## Kamelot (Apr 27, 2012)

Ok, I have fallen by the wayside again. Augh, I am such a terrible procrastinator.

Here are my goals for tomorrow:

Goal 1: Wake up at 7:45.

Goal 2: Stay consistent with updating this goal journal! (Lol) Also, make an important/not important todo list. Practice Japanese for at least 30 minutes. Work out. Get things going regarding contacts in Japan. Practice keyboard/singing.

Goal 3: Polish off resumes on job sites.


----------

